# Plow off of 94 f240 onto 95 chevy blazer s10?



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just discovered this site. But I been plowing for 2-3 years now and my truck this winter finally fell on its face. Now what I want to know is, can I remove the plow frame off of my 1994 ford f250 onto my 95 Chevrolet blazer s10? Or should I just consider buying a whole new plow system? I dont know to much about the whole frame and all that so im really a newbie when it comes to this. And also, can someone give me links on where to buy new plow systems for my blazer? and the cost for the entire equipment? Ok thank you everyone!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't be done. Two completely different trucks.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

What brand of plow is on it? Width? If it is a full size plow (I assume it is) the S10 isn't going to handle it. But if it is a Snowbear homeowner plow it should be swappable with a new frame bracket. More info needed.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

You would be better off to find another F250 to put the plow on. Even then there are things that change year to year, but at least the plow should be the right size.


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure on the plow size, but it's a fisher brand and it looks like it would be bigger then my blazers front end. Do you guys happen to know any reasonable sites or places where I can just buy a whole new plow equipment for my blazer s10? And I would just get a replacement truck to swap my old plow system on, but every ford truck I get that's a older models always ends up with a problem every fall before winter hits. =(


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

check craigslist for used plows...if you spend a little more on a newer truck its gonna be more expensive to begin with but it will be more reliable and end up making you more $ in the end


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

An older truck that was maintained well will hold up just as well if not better than a new one. Plus the older one will be paid off faster. You just have to buy smart and check everything over.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

An S-10? Seriously? You thought your ford fell apart fast. Buy a real truck or don't plow. I would almost think an S-10 on the road with a plow on it would be a danger to all around it.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

CMB, only dangerous when trying to fit a full size plow to it. They make plows for s10.


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah I'm checking craigslisy now! Hopefully I can find something good! But I don't believe adding a plow to a blazer is anyway dangerous. I only plow my long driveway and relatives driveways, but there's YouTube videos of a blazer plowing perfectly fine too.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

The Western Suburbanite or Fisher Homesteader (same plow) is compatible with a '95 S10. 
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/suburbanite
http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/homesteader

You can find them online from sponsor ads above, like, 
http://www.centralparts.com/equipme...wplows/western-personal-light-duty-snowplows/
http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-catshow/western_personal.html

These are light duty downsized plows designed for home use but I know a guy who uses this exclusively for clearing his apartment complex and a few others for the past 3 years on an S10 Blazer.

Snowdogg makes a heavier steel plow to fit the S10 truck, you may check into if it will fit the blazer. The Snowdog MD. http://www.snowdogplows.com/

Central Parts sells Snowdogg also. If you order online you will have to install yourself & figure in the shipping. If you prefer not to do any of the install you may be just as well buying through a local dealer.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I hopes its a 8' plow and I wanna see the s10 hold that! Lmao sorry but dnt think it is a good idea


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i have a conventional western plow frame that came off a s10 blazer. i don't know what year blazer, but being western didn't offer conventional frames after 1994, its gotta be off a pre 1994 blazer. it may fit your 95.


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

What's your location and how much?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Blazer will plow snow...just not as well as an F250 will


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Hydro that's very true and logic!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, the S10's actually have a pretty stout frame from what I've seen.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

HellaFlushJR;1172653 said:


> What's your location and how much?


i'm in newtown ct. judging by your location description, i'm guessing you're by the casinos?

do you know what the year ranges are for the plow frames on the s10's? i can try to get some pics for you, but the frame is back in the woods under 18 inches of snow right now.

its just the frame that mounts to the truck. i'd let it go for somewhere around $150-$200.


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Omg I'm in Danbury,CT!!! Lol soo would the frame pull my fisher plow up for mean time? And how hard is it to install the frame into my blazer?


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there a way you can help me install it if I do pick it up from you? I'm exit 6 on I-84 west! Basically about 10mins away from you!


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Too be honest with you, I'm not very good with picking measurements on plow frames for the blazer, but if you can kindly guide me through I'll probably learn alittle bit more. And how does the frame go on? Does it get bolted on the chassis? Welded? Ok help lol!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

check out this link from western's website.

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=62

it looks like the only thing they list for a S10 is the first listing - 83-90 S series. you need someone with blazer knowledge to chime in and say if this setup will also fit your 95.

i need to take a closer look at what i have, but i think this is it. but this is only the frame that mounts to the truck. you'd still need the pump, lights, wiring, controller, and blade.

if i were you, i'd be looking for a junk blazer that already has an entire plow setup on it. it would probably end up being cheaper then peicing something together.

i'm happy to show you what i have and we can take some measurements to see if it works, but first you should get some input from a blazer guy to say what year range plow mounts fit.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Give me a torch,welder,extra metal and some time,I could put that plow on your S-10,make it look right and be stronger then factory. You would have to beaf up the frontend alot and you might as well kiss your transmission and transfercase goodby as they would never hold up to the weight of the plow. I a mnot even sure the ball joints would hold that much weight, and the front axle, well I am sure it would break or at least bend it.
But as far as puting it on there and making it work, no problem


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr who, what is your location? And have you fabricated other plows too from experience? I'm interested.


----------



## SkyhawkSteve (Sep 14, 2010)

HellaFlushJR;1173430 said:


> Is there a way you can help me install it if I do pick it up from you? I'm exit 6 on I-84 west! Basically about 10mins away from you!


Where about off Exit 6 I used to live off on Birch St. small world. Thumbs Up


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow that's crazy! I pretty much grew up on birch st! I don't know if you know the house on that road with all those hondas on the side of the street, that's where my friend use to live! Small world indeed!!!


----------



## Icebox (Jan 6, 2011)

i bought a 91 s10 pick up with a full western 6.5' plow setup, i junked the truck and kept the plow to install it on a 99 blazer i just bought on new years day. from my understanding from western that the truck mount ranges from 83-02 s10. hopefully i can install it this weekend. heres a link to western.
http://library.westernplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/13660_021797.pdf

this is also recomended for an s10 with a plow
http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3409


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

A V-6 S10 will push a 6'6" or 6'8" blade fairly well, you just have to keep up on maintenance items on the truck and plow with the storm. I would imagine the set-up from your F250 is probably a 7'6" or 8' HD which is way too heavy for your S10. My suggestion would be to take "linckeil" up on his offer to take some measurements with you, but the only change to the front frame rails on the "S" chassis were the location of some predrilled holes, otherwise they are dimensionally the same from '83-'04 (meaning - if the frame available is from an earlier "S" series, it will work, you may just have to drill a few holes). Depending on exactly which Fisher you have on your F250, you may be able to utilize your pump/controls/lights on the Western frame (if you are unsure of what you have, post up some detailed, close-up pictures - we can help ID it that way). If that is the case, you then would just have to find a decent used 6'6" Western blade. You could also sell either the complete set-up or what you have left (frame & blade) off your F250 to recoup some, if not all of the expense. Best of luck.


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! I'll post picture up today of the trucks and the plow system.


----------



## 525Enterprises (Nov 29, 2010)

its all in the setup. I had a buddy that plows for me stuck with his f250. I pulled him out with my blazer that had a 7.5 meyer on the front. Of coarse it wasnt stock, bagged front end, front and rear lockers, good tires. 94 will not fit a 95. That was the change over year. Only bad part about the blazer is the problematic front end issues, which was only compounded by swinging big steel up front. Loved the tight turning radius, but sweitching over to the expedition was the right thing to do. Its also ten times more comfortable.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't believe I wasted 5 minutes of my life reading this! Why don't you just buy a truck a toys r us and try and hook your plow up to it! Makes no difference! Unless you get it through your head that the F250 and the S10 are totally different trucks, with totally different applications you are just going to destroy that little kids truck of yours! Either buy a big truck, or get a little toy plow!


----------



## 525Enterprises (Nov 29, 2010)

Sherman, I think that you may forget that some people don't have unlimited funds. They have to make work what they can. We all know that blazers are small, but parts are dirt cheap. Opinions are like azzholes everyone has one. Bad posts on here are like farts, they are best kept to yourself.....


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## HellaFlushJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the obnoxious post Sherman, really shows who has there credentials on this site. But, it's very obvious that a huge fisher plow system will not work with my blazer, and I'm going to ether have to piece my own plow system, find a junked blazer with one on, or just buy a whole new setup.


----------

